# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Những phần Mềm Hữu ích khi sử dụng máy tính!!!!

## Lenguyen1508

1. 7-zip: Lưu trữ và khôi phục file (mã mở)
2. Ad-Aware: Xóa những phần mềm không cần thiết
3. ATnotes: Ghi chú trên desktop (miễn phí)
4. Avast Anti-Virus: Một trong những công cụ quét virus tốt nhất
5. Avant Browser: Trình duyệt web với nhiều tính năng ưu việt (miễn phí)
6. Audacity: Chương trình chỉnh sửa âm thanh (mã mở)
7. AutoGK: Chuyển từ DVD sang DivX/Xvid (miễn phí)
8. AxCrypt: Phần mềm mã hóa (mã mở)
9. Apache HTTP Server: Máy chủ HTTP (mã mở)
10. BB4Win: Tiện ích thay thế Windows (mã mở)
11. BitComet: BitTorrent client (miễn phí)
12. Blender: Bộ tạo đồ họa 3D (mã mở)
13. Bosskey: Chương trình Virtual Desktop (miễn phí)
14. Cain & Abel: Công cụ bảo mật "tất cả trong một" (miễn phí)
15. CDex: MP3 ripper (mã mở)
16. Celestia: Giả lập không gian 3D thời gian thực (mã mở)
17. CCleaner: Dọn rác trong máy tính (miễn phí)
18. Chaos Manager: Phần mềm tổ chức (miễn phí)
19. Context: Công cụ biên tập văn bản (miễn phí)
20. DIManager: Quản lý icon trên desktop (miễn phí)
21. DVD Shrink: Phần mềm giải mã DVD (miễn phí)
22. Firefox: Trình duyệt web (mã mở)
23. FeedReader: Chương trình hỗ trợ định dạng RSS và ATOM 
24. FileZilla: FTP client (mã mở)
25. Froxit PDF Viewer: Hỗ trợ xem PDF nhanh nhất hiện nay (miễn phí)
26. FreeMind: Công cụ mind-mapping (định hướng tri thức) mã mở
27. Google Earth: chương trình về hình ảnh và những thông tin địa lý khác
28. Gaim: Máy khách IM đa giao thức (mã mở)
29. Gizmo: Điện thoại IP (miễn phí)
30. Gmail Drive: Ổ cứng Gmail (miễn phí)
31. HTTtrack: Ứng dụng duyệt web offline (mã mở)
32. Icon Sushi: Chỉnh sửa icon (miễn phí)
33. Inkscape: Chỉnh sửa đồ họa vector (mã mở)
34. Izarc: Tiện ích nén (miễn phí)
35. Java: Nền/ ngôn ngữ lập trình
36. Kerio Personal Firewall: Tường lửa hiệu quả (miễn phí)
37. Media Monkey: Phần mềm nhạc (miễn phí)
38. MWSnap: Tiện ích chụp màn hình (miễn phí)
39. MySQL: Máy chủ cơ sở dữ liệu (mã mở/ kinh doanh)
40. NetHack: Game (mã mở)
41. Notepad++: Biên tập mã nguồn (mã mở)
42. NVU: Biên tập Web (mã mở)
43. OpenOffice: Bộ ứng dụng Office (mã mở)
44. Opera: Trình duyệt vừa đạt 1,6 triệu lượt tải sau 2 ngày miễn phí
45. PDFCreator: Tạo PDF (mã mở)
46. PHP: Ngôn ngữ lập trình
47. Ras Monitor: Điều chỉnh việc sử dụng băng thông
48. RSS Bandit: Tập hợp tin tức (mã mở)
49. Trillian: IM client (miễn phí/kinh doanh)
50. Winamp: Chương trình nghe nhạc (miễn phí)
Ngoài ra còn một số phần mềm đáng chú ý khác như:
Azureus: BitTorrent client (mã mở)
Eclipse: Java IDE (mã mở)
Everest Home Edition: Công cụ chẩn đoán hệ thống (miễn phí)
Keepass: Quản lý mật khẩu dễ sử dụng (mã mở)
PuTTY: Telnet/SSH client (mã mở) 
Restoration: Phần mềm không xóa file (miễn phí)
SQLyog: Công cụ quản lý cơ sở dữ liệu (miễn phí/kinh doanh)
SciTE: Biên tập văn bản (mã mở)60. Thunderbird: Mail client (mã mở)
The GIMP: Biên tập đồ họa (miễn phí)
VirtualDub: Ghi và xử lý video (mã mở)
Virtual Dimension: Phần mềm Virtual Desktop (mã mở)
VoIP Buster: Phần mềm điện thoại Internet
XMLSpy Home Edition: Công cụ phát triển XML (miễn phí)


╩╩╩╩╩╩╩╚╩──├♥╙╙╙  ╩╩╩╩╩╩╚╩──├♥╙╙╙╩  ╩╩╩╩╩╚╩──├♥╙╙╙

chúc các bạn thành công @@@@
mong sẽ giúp ít nhiều cho dân IT và mọi người (tài liệu sưu tầm)

----------


## Chickense

Thank you very much

----------


## medi

Ẹc chán vậy mấy web không vào được vậy ta

----------


## kenhgamemobi

trang nào vào không được vậy tớ kiếm giùm cho 
bạn cần phần mềm gì vậy mà vào không được vây?

----------


## viengiaoduc

Cám ơn bạn nhiều để thử down về sd thử

----------


## haicauhoan

Cho một vd nhé :http://www.nvu.com/download.html 
vào làm sao 
*The page cannot be found*

----------


## icanfly

Đó có ai vào được cái kia đâu^^!!^^

----------


## lephiet

xin lỗi bạn nha do cái Link đó no die rồi thông cảm cần phần mềm gì thì cứ load lên tớ sẽ giúp cho bạn 
thân chào bạn

----------


## messi

vậy cho mình xin phần mềm Total video converter đi bạn
nếu được thì gữi qua mail dùm mình
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
thank

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

*c*

vậy cho mình xin phần mềm Total video converter đi bạn
nếu được thì gữi qua mail dùm mình
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>.
thank

----------


## thanhtuancr7

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?fib0an0tolt
ban vao link do lay nha 
cam on ban !!!!

----------

